# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  wolfpack gathering

## wareagle69

i think we should plan a 3 or 4 day session next summer somewhere we could practice our skills and learn and teach and get to know each other network a bit. who would be interested in this

----------


## HOP

Great idea but they are hard to organize location is hard to centralize  and the date needs to be set way out. I think the location should be some place on public wilderness so you can come as you wish and will know expencises more or less and don't need reservations which won't burden last minute cancels.

----------


## wareagle69

i agree that's why i am proposing now for next summer/early fall get every ones input come up with a location and take it from there.

----------


## MCBushbaby

It would depend on where we'd meet.  I can't get a great deal of work off (maybe a week) so the max I could travel is maybe a day or two *sad face*

----------


## wareagle69

well the first thing to do if find who is interested. then get a geographical look at where would best suit a meeting then recon the area(member who lives closest) then take from there..

----------


## wareagle69

hey do not forget to read this this weekend i want some replies here....

----------


## NorthWindTrails

wareagle69 ... Your suggestion sounds very interesting, and also practical (from the standpoint of actually putting all our combined skills and studies together to see what actually works, and what is unworkable). I agree with HOP and mitch, logistically speaking, it's going to be a real challenge. We have state lands that have the North Country Scenic Trail running through it, as well as a lot of somewhat remote woodlands. If the idea is to "practice", yet still have some not-too-distant medical help and/or sources of supplies, check out the Yankee Springs/Gun Lake area of Michigan's Lower Peninsula online. I'm not as familiar with the Hiawatha National Forest in the UP, but mitch should have a better handle on that area. Just a thought ... but it sounds like something I'd like to participate in, if possible. It would be a great "sounding-board" experience!  NorthWind

----------


## Beo

I'd like to attend if it's alright with ya'll, bring my son and teach him in a setting where he could meet others who have the same intrests. Share some fireside tales, and practice our skills together. Minnesota, South Dakota, Wisconsin, Kentucky, all seem good places to me. I can get a good detailed topo map of any park or area if given ample notice. Even Tennessee sounds good so it's close to everyone. Although I don't know where everyone lives. I can get the time off with no problem, and travel is not a problem either.
Anyway if I can help with anything let me know.

----------


## owl_girl

Id like to but Im not sure Id be able to.

----------


## sam30248

sounds great

----------


## HOP

I would like to say that if I decide to attend this (most likely) I would be happy to pick up 1 or 2 along the way even remotely along the route ,it can be hard to juggle time off money and such . This is my treat and as long as you don't mind my dog (big but friendly) you would be welcome. I am retired and have my own schedule. I want to say that I don't care to go to Illinos because of the gun laws .

----------


## Beo

Are you taking guns on the trip? 
HOP said: I want to say that I don't care to go to Illinos because of the gun laws.
I'm not big on the gun thing for a trip like this.

----------


## HOP

If you CCW it is for the unsuspected  need not the expected one if I expect troble or have to travel into or through unsafe areas I either don't go or use another route or carry I dought that  a fire arm would be needed in camp  or for camp use but if a person has convinced himself that he needs a CCW then he needs to carry or admit that the whole need is just silly carjackers don't know that we are going to make smores they like to prey on out of towners.

----------


## Beo

Yeah, I guess your right. I just have this need to know, call it my curious nature, need to know or snoopyness, I cary off duty sometimes for the same reasons (especially here in Cincinnati), and am not opposed to carrying in the camp if it happens. But remember all state laws do not cross over, i.e. the ccw law for Kentucky does not apply here in Ohio so if one is caught carrying in Ohio with a ccw permit from Ky or any other states not in the common pact law that ohio has, they are charged with ccw. This law does mean that I (as a deputy sheriff) agree with it I am not sure on it as a common person, but on duty I have had to deal with it.
Plus some of the people that may attend the camp we know nothing about, does that mean you trust them with a firearm? Hmmm... good question... any thoughts.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Maybe a small caliber pistol for personal protection but rifles would not be needed at all.  If someone wanted to bring their 22 to show off their mean squirrel-cooking skills, I'd say that's fine.  But if someone pops out their double barreled 12g or scoped .50 ... well, I'd be concerned.

----------


## trax

> Maybe a small caliber pistol for personal protection but rifles would not be needed at all.  If someone wanted to bring their 22 to show off their mean squirrel-cooking skills, I'd say that's fine.  But if someone pops out their double barreled 12g or scoped .50 ... well, I'd be concerned.



Why? Do small caliber pistols make people less dead than big guns? What about the land mine building seminar that FVR and WarEagle were going to facilitate? (Kidding of course) The reality is that whatever side of the border the chosen spot is on, some of us won't be bringing any firearms. It's too much of a pain in the patootey (oh yes, I said it!) to get them over the 49th parallel these days.

I'd suggest there's plenty that could be done with firearms, but for a gathering like this, not so much. Plenty we can do without them as well.

----------


## Beo

Well said and agreed Trax

----------


## MCBushbaby

Well whenever I go to a national park or remote state park, I bring some kind of protection.  In my area I'm lucky where there are no drug growers (that I know of or need be concerned over).  But I have met some real dicks where I would've felt more comfortable with a firearm than with my fillet knife and a hatchet.  You know... those redneck idiots who steal stuff right out of your camp while you sleep.  yea.. it happened... and I tracked them down.

I said small caliber because I figured a small caliber sidearm could be used to hunt squirrel and whatnot.  Whereas someone with a magnum has other intentions.   :Wink:

----------


## Beo

Everyone brings good points to this forum, love it!
guns do not kill people, people kill people, the projectile just hurts like hell  :Smile:

----------


## trax

Anyone out there wants to know how to skin and gut a deer or elk? I can't show 'em with a small caliber weapon. Well, I probably can, but I won't. So...what intentions would a person with a magnum have Mitch? I'm not trying to pick here and my other point...what if the agreed upon spot is up here in Canada? You're going to have a pain getting any firearms over the border and the same is true for Canadians trying to go south. What about some of our friends from "across the pond". Good luck! I just think the deal should be the same for everyone.

----------


## SemperParatus

Seems to me that for the group to ban guns entirely would be akin to the knee jerk gun control activists. I'd be comfortable with a previously agreed upon code of conduct that would require everyone involved to be both legal and responsible. Buckskinner rendevous' come to mind. Black powder shoots make for great competition. Maybe some type of similar activity could give the guns an acceptable legitimacy. "Course it just takes one person making one foolish mistake to make a bad reflection on all. Accountability would be necessary.

----------


## trax

OK, Otay's  response works for me

----------


## MCBushbaby

Ok, I'm going to put this in a single sentence because you are 'picking':

Someone bringing a survival rifle or pistol is different, and somewhat more acceptable, than someone bringing a purely anti-personnel weapon such as a 50cal, scoped 30-06 or magnum pistol.

I'm not saying this was a rule for the gathering, I'm just saying I'm not going to go if it turns into a gun show but it'd be fine for me if someone brought their Henry 22

----------


## Beo

Man this turned into a gun debate. I say mitch is right. But also feel we don't need to bring anything larger than a .22 if you wanna carry. Geeeeeesh!!!

----------


## marberry

id love to go to a gathering and since i inherited a 2002 geo metro  (tiny v3 that gets 20 KM per Litre) im not opposed to driving to Wisconsin or north/south Dakota or somewhere by there. also i think itd be a great idea to have a shooting or squirrel hunting competition , and maby even a big game hunt for those who want to. guns are only a bad thing if the wrong people are using them. its true geting firearms across the boarder is a bugger of a task so i wouldn't bother. heck we could have a meet in the USA and one in Canada some time later , diversify our outdoor knowledge so to speak.

----------


## Beo

That would be great, I'd love to come up to Canada and ply my skills.

----------


## explodingearth

no killing competitions, ***

----------


## marberry

ahh aight i guess you have a point there , it might offend some of our members, but target shooting is always fun

----------


## sam30248

> sounds great


how about ax  and  knife  throwing contest, fire starting  and shelter making  contest and so on.

----------


## Smok

I am in put me on your list and Email me

----------


## nell67

So how many are interested in doing this? I think we should all think about it and come up with a plan to make it happen!

----------


## Gray Wolf

So I guess that means I can't bring my M107 .50-caliber, to hit a 5 in small animal at a distance of almost 2 mi, and it would be dead before it heard that horrible sound, now that's more humane :-) and the bullet can pass through 1.2 inches of armor plating just in case he's wearing some.... But on a serious note, what about teaching or being taught, on making and using snares and different types of traps. Isn't that more inline with what this trip is about? The mountains of Tennessee or Kentucky sound great. But either way I'm in.

P.S. I don't have a problem with guns, but like it's been stated here before, a 22 cal would be enough unless it's a Grizz.

----------


## Rick

Okay, here's a thought. Gray Wolf suggested Kentucky or Tennessee so what do you think about scheduling around a Civil War reenactor's event? 

1. The group and/or visitor's bureau would probably openly welcome us.
2. We'd be around like minded people that understand wilderness skills or at least appreciate them (okay, tolerate them).
3. We could probably camp near the reenactors
4. It would be a fun event to watch
5. Just wanted a number 5 on here to make it look fluffy.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Okay, here's a thought. Gray Wolf suggested Kentucky or Tennessee so what do you think about scheduling around a Civil War reenactor's event?


Hey. they have CANNONS not fair  :Mad:

----------


## wareagle69

i like the smoky mts, do we have any one here that could recon an area?

----------


## Rick

Maybe Daniel Boone National?

----------


## woodwose

> i think we should plan a 3 or 4 day session next summer somewhere we could practice our skills and learn and teach and get to know each other network a bit. who would be interested in this


Great idea.... You could organize that in the Mt. Adams wilderness area. That is just north of the Columbia River Gorge area. I could help with scouting out an ideal area for that. The Mt. Adams wilderness area is a not so commercially overdone area that is ripe for camping etc. There are campgrounds but there is also wild areas. It is located within the Gifford Pinchot National Forest east of Mt. St. Helens.

Thinking further about this: You might need a private reserve to do this though. I know that survival schools have their own private property because some of the practices that they in the operations area. I could still scout around my area for something that could work (or not) and let you know, whoever is the leader on this.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> i like the smoky mts, do we have any one here that could recon an area?


I was going to do a trek there at the end of September, when I checked then, there was a campfire ban in the back country, so I went up into the Blue Ridge Mountains (GREAT) instead.

----------


## Smok

Of those that are going where do we all live ? I know that I am going to be the one with the most miles other then Owl Girl ,but thats OK were do the most of you live so that you do not have as far to go ,and what time of year , I am retied so no bigy here for me but for others ??? It may be hard to get the time off for some??

----------


## wareagle69

ok lets make a list i'm from north central ontario.
 i would be willing to go to ohio michigan, kentucky, west virginia,tennesse, or arizona since i have experince there, or if ppl willing to come here i have 77 acres to play on.

----------


## nell67

I'm in Indiana,Kentucky,Ohio,or Tennesse sounds good to me.Like the idea of Canada too :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Just remember, no matter where we decide to hold it, those traveling between Canada and U.S. will require documentation next year. 

JANUARY 31, 2008
U.S. and Canadian citizens will need to present either a WHTI-compliant document, or a government-issued photo ID, such as a drivers license, plus proof of citizenship, such as a birth certificate. DHS also proposes to begin alternative procedures for U.S. and Canadian children at that time.

For most folks the WHTI document is a passport. Otherwise, drag out that birth certificate.

----------


## wareagle69

we need to decide a location first. as it seems that most of us are located in the central or eastern us and kanukistan so i propose either my place orthe smoky mts area.

----------


## Proud American

smok
Of those that are going where do we all live ? I know that I am going to be the one with the most miles other then Owl Girl ,but thats OK were do the most of you live so that you do not have as far to go ,and what time of year , I am retied so no bigy here for me but for others ??? It may be hard to get the time off for some??

Hey Smok how bout a trip to SoCal before headin to the destination. Im mad lookin at this fun  activity thats bein planned and the chances of me goin......slim.I honestly dont think my parents will let me go, but Ill try seeein I need the practice probanly the most (exept Carpet Ninja)

----------


## NavyENC

I'm in, any of the places mentioned so far would be fine with me.

----------


## Baxter

i vote for wareagles place......but i'm only saying that cause he's 2 hours drive north of me... :P

----------


## MCBushbaby

Where abouts in northern Ontario wareagle?

----------


## Beo

Just let me know when and where.

----------


## trax

My vote's with WarEagle's place. I'm tired of those Homeland Security dudes wanting to strip search me everytime I cross the border. You'd think I'd get flowers or candy or something, but.....guess I'm just a suspicious looking guy...sigh.

----------


## trax

> I'm in Indiana,Kentucky,Ohio,or Tennesse sounds good to me.Like the idea of Canada too


Yeah? Canada's a big place.....

----------


## nell67

> My vote's with WarEagle's place. I'm tired of those Homeland Security dudes wanting to strip search me everytime I cross the border. You'd think I'd get flowers or candy or something, but.....guess I'm just a suspicious looking guy...sigh.


Aw dont feel so bad trax,I have flown one time in my life , last  fall,with my 2 teenagers (both of whon have blondish colored hair and blue eyes) And I got singled out EVERYtime we went through the check points....must have looked foreign to them or something, brown eyed and brown hair,with quite a bit of indian ,err excuse me ,Native American heritage ,I guess I just fit the profile of a terrorist????  :Confused:

----------


## nell67

> Yeah? Canada's a big place.....


Really? You'll have to give me the grand tour!

----------


## Rick

I remember crossing the border at Buffalo, New York one time on business. Pre-911. I got the third degree from Canadian customs because I was packing a half dozen laptops in the back end. Searched the vehicle and the whole nine yards. Nose to nose informed me I was entering another country, not another state. Okay, calm down, I said. You're talkin' to a guest not a resident. (I'm a charmer, I know). 

Comin' back into the States some guy with a 10 cent stogie was sitting in the customs booth on the U.S. side waving me through. "Just Hellfire missiles in the back", I chuckled as I drove straight into the U.S. 

Then there was the customs station in AK at the continental divide that said. Customs station open 8-5. Please stand in front of camera after hours.

Boy, those days are sure gone.

----------


## trax

> Really? You'll have to give me the grand tour!


Well, I'd rather provide _a_ grand tour than the grand tour ... :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> Well, I'd rather provide _a_ grand tour than the grand tour ...


Buying the tour ticket now!

----------


## trax

and away we go....

----------


## wareagle69

i live two hours east of sault saint marie or 1 hour west of sudbury.

----------


## trax

Typos, intentional or otherwise, notwithstanding, I think it is of paramount importance to point out to our brethren here gathered that in order to get _back on_ trax you would have at some time have to have _been on trax_ and that is most definitely not the case.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Now that we're back on track....if nell wants the great Canadian tour with _moi_, that's just fine  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RaymondPeter

I noticed a few people mention holding this in Wisconsin. If that happens check out the Chequamegon-Nicolet National Forest in Northern Wisconsin. www.fs.fed.us/r9/cnnf

----------


## toasta

im going to assume this is for everyone?
or what...
and if so


somewhere with snow! I get snow every once every ten years

----------


## nell67

> Typos, intentional or otherwise, notwithstanding, I think it is of paramount importance to point out to our brethren here gathered that in order to get _back on_ trax you would have at some time have to have _been on trax_ and that is most definitely not the case.   
> 
> Now that we're back on track....if nell wants the great Canadian tour with _moi_, that's just fine


It's what she wants trax!

----------


## trax

Yes ma'am. I'm thinking of some very secluded camp sites I know. Camp sites that have seldom seen use in the last 100 years or so.....pretty remote.

----------


## nell67

Lovin it! :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> Lovin it!


Don't want to hurt any feelings here, but I hope you all have noticed that I didn't invite the rest of you.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....

----------


## Rick

Gosh darn it! Gosh darn it! Darn it! I just assumed we were invited.

----------


## nell67

> Gosh darn it! Gosh darn it! Darn it! I just assumed we were invited.


Nope Rick,not a chance :Big Grin:

----------


## hunty18

i'm interested if it is close

----------


## trax

> Gosh darn it! Gosh darn it! Darn it! I just assumed we were invited.


Ohhhh I bet you knew...hey, I'm still in for the gathering too, btw.

----------


## wareagle69

well we need to pick a spot, if no one takes the lead i will pick the spot and everyone will have to live with it...

----------


## trax

I was all set on your place for the gathering WE.

----------


## MCBushbaby

> well we need to pick a spot, if no one takes the lead i will pick the spot and everyone will have to live with it...


If we do decide on one before May, someone let me know via PM.  I can't keep reading these long posts.  ADD and all, lol

Hey a squirrel!

----------


## wareagle69

me and the mrs are fine with that. so then lets set a date i say late summer early fall hopefully the mushrooms will be out then..

----------


## Beo

Sarge you bringing the boy scouts  :Big Grin:  Don't matter t me where or when just let me know I'll be there.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> well we need to pick a spot, if no one takes the lead i will pick the spot and everyone will have to live with it...


wareagle, what's the situation at the border as far as crossing with fire starters, knives, machetes, hachettes, a Gatling gun, you know the regular stuff for a weekend camping trip?

----------


## wareagle69

look ahead in line try to find a booth with a male the female guards are a pia
 soory nell and owl girl

----------


## nell67

> look ahead in line try to find a booth with a male the female guards are a pia
> soory nell and owl girl


Et tu, Brute! But you're probably right WE,women are pure evil!

----------


## nell67

BTW,where IS Owl-Girl anyway?

----------


## trax

yeah, she seemed to stop by briefly the other day,(told stealth he was being mean)  but sure haven't heard much from her

----------


## nell67

Time to start a search party???

----------


## trax

Maybe she ran off with marcraft he hasn't been around either. Ah to be young now that the dead of winter is here...sigh....

----------


## nell67

Well, then,lucky girl I guess... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

> Ah to be young now that the dead of winter is here...sigh....


Look at it this way, buddy. Betrer than being dead now that the young winter is here. Eh?

----------


## trax

I notice how you added the eh? thereby translating your message to Canadian for me. Thanks eh?

and about your message, yeah eh?

----------


## wareagle69

i'm trying to get gino ferri or another guy(forget name) to come for either a day class or weekend seminar for the gathering, all depending on the cost i may shoulder the expense since everyone will have the cost of travel although donations are always excepted(or expected can't remmber which)

----------


## nell67

It would be pretty cool to have him there,even for just a day.

----------


## Rick

WE - Not to be all prissy and such but have you thought about a couple of porta potties? I may be wrong, never having met the lady, but I'd venture a guess that Mrs. WE probably wouldn't appreciate piles of...well, you know scattered hither and yon around the property. On the other hand, you could always tell her they were for water storage. :Big Grin: 

We probably need to cough up some mullah once we figure out logistics. Do you have a currency exchange window at your house?

----------


## wareagle69

i do have an out house on the property and depending on how many rsvp may get a couple of porty's

----------


## Smok

Maybe ....some of us would give classes as will , we should start a sign up sheet to see if anyone would like to???

----------


## wareagle69

we would need to come up with some sort of itinery and length of classes

----------


## Rick

How many days are we talking about? That's probably our first target.(?)

EDIT: What do you think about putting together a survival kit (or something similar) to be given away at the outing? We could do a similar thing to the pass around knife. Start with a kit bag, send it to the next person who would add an item and on to the next who would add another item and so on. We could keep a running list of the items placed in the kit on the forum and inside the kit so the next person would know what was already in the kit. Might save some time. Even set a limit on price so no one is out $700 for a Bear Grylls knife. (sorry). Drop everyone's name in a hat at the outing and draw a name for the winner.

----------


## nell67

In his first post he mentioned 3 or 4 days?

----------


## Rick

I'd just like to know. I'd hate for y'all to leave on the 3rd day and a week later I'd still be sitting on the couch with WE and Mrs. WE watching TV and munchin' popcorn. That don't hardly seem mannerly to me. I work best with well defined rules. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assassin Pilot

> guns do not kill people, people kill people


People don't kill people, guns kill people. If you sat there saying "bang, bang" I don't think too many people would drop dead  :Wink:

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I would be interested, but I dunno if I would be good to go, especially since I'm under 18 so my parents wouldn't be too happy about me going camping w/ a bunch of guys I never actually met.

----------


## canid

it sounds like fun. i don't know what i'll be up to or what my obligations will be by then, but if i'm able and welcome i would love to attend a gathering.

----------


## Nativedude

Guns DO NOT kill people. . .PEOPLE kill people!!

Guns are an inanimate object. They do not breath, think, eat or live! Humans DO. They (humans) are the thoughts behind killing! You can call a gun every name in the book and it will just lay there without still, no movement, nothing!

So how is it guns kill people??   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

technically its not the guns or the people that kill, its the bullets

----------


## Kemperor

> People don't kill people, guns kill people. If you sat there saying "bang, bang" I don't think too many people would drop dead


If the technique is known, one could easily kill with but the tip of their finger. 

So there's going to be a hootenanny, eh? I'm game.

----------


## Rick

Oh, great. Now I have to watch out for my finger tips everywhere I go. You can't trust anyone these days. Hmm. I think my index finger is looking at me kinda weird.

----------


## Beo

You ain't killing anyone with just the tip of your finger, be serious, all the mystical asian death touch techniques aren't what you think. You might be able to kill someone with your finger if you drove it into their neck (throat) maybe. But just striking someone with your finger ain't gonna kill them. Sorry Grasshopper.

----------


## nell67

> technically its not the guns or the people that kill, its the bullets


the bullets can not do it on their own,it is just another pawn in a game played by humans.

----------


## Beo

Listen here's my take on this. People kill people not the guns, *the person shooting has made the choice to pick the gun up and pull the trigger,* the bulet hits another person and that person may or may not die from the wound. The person picked up the gun and made the choice the gun did not make the choice for the person. Thus people kill peole, if you go by the thought of guns kill people then why punish the shooter for the crime, and then people don't stab people, knives stab people, people don't hit people the stick hit him. NO people choose there actions not the weapons.

----------


## nell67

Exactly,Beo,well said.Now can we get this thread back on track about the wolfpack gathering??

----------


## Beo

Thanks Nell, When and where?

----------


## nell67

Its at wareagles,date to be determined.

----------


## Beo

K, let me know I'm there.

----------


## Rick

Beo - Post 70 and 72, this thread.

----------


## Beo

Oh yeah, I say around September at WarEagles, how's that sound? On a weekend or a 3 day weekend. And Rick you gotta come, and Sarge, FVR, Mitch, Trax, Owl Girl :Wink: , Lady Trapper, Nell, Corndog, Remy, gotta meet ya's and all the rest of ya I forgot, sorry, everyone come!!!!!!! Holy crap!!!!!!!! Am I getting excited!!!!!!!! Man what a great time!!!!!!!! 
Oh it s all the Mountain Dew's I drank :Big Grin:  starting to wear off and now my fingers are tired from typing so fast.

----------


## nell67

LOL Beo,you funny,but lay off the dew man,that stuff will kill ya :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

No more than drinking this fresh mountain natural spring distilled tap water for a buck a bottle  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Oh now how true is that??LMAO! :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Found out over the weekend I had some French Ancestry. Winder if I can get a discount on my water.

----------


## nell67

Hey maybe you are related to Remy down the line????? :Confused:  :Big Grin: We are getting off track here again,aren't we???LOL

----------


## Beo

Never follow a trail  :Big Grin:  I'm Irish on my pops side and French & German on my moms side. Truely an American mix.

----------


## canid

so it's not the shooter who kills someone, it's not the gun, the bullet or the trigger finger. it must be a conspiracy. that's a whole other felony... and more complicated...

this could get out of hand  :Big Grin:

----------


## corndog-44

Beo, I don't think you wanna meet me...I'm so dang ugly I'd scare that wolverine right off you're avatar  :Big Grin: . What's more scarier is that you might be a cuzz to remy.

----------


## Beo

The guy pulling the trigger is the killer, Canid, imho. And I wanna meet everyone, Sick, lame, lazy, blind, crippled, and crazy  :Big Grin:  Yeah alot of crazies on here, I should fit right in.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Back on topic, how many people know (sure sure) that they would be able to come?

----------


## Assassin Pilot

So this is gunna be at WE's place in Canada?

What's the policy on Finns who live legally in the USA crossing the border into Canada?
I just come w/ my passport and green card (legal resident card)?

----------


## Catfish

> technically its not the guns or the people that kill, its the bullets


You could also make the point that _technically_, it's not the bullets that kill people, it's the holes the bullets leave in peoples' anatomy that kill people.   :Wink: 

Anyhoo, back on topic - I'm definitely interested in the meet, but according to Mapquest, Sudbury ON is almost 1,700 miles from me, one-way.  My old battlebus has 275,000+ miles on him already and I'm not sure I'd want to put him through that kind of trip.  Nor do I fancy spending the best part of a week's vacation driving there and back.

Which is your closest airport Wareagle, Toronto or Ottowa?

(And thanks very much for doing this, by the way)

----------


## Catfish

> What's the policy on Finns who live legally in the USA crossing the border into Canada?
> I just come w/ my passport and green card (legal resident card)?


You should be fine with your passport and green card*.  Although if you're under 18, it probably wouldn't hurt to have a note from your folks saying they're cool with it.

* Unless you're in the process of renewing your Green Card or changing your residency status.  The INS usually want you to advise them prior to leaving the country in that case.

----------


## tanner_ontis97

were would we meet i live in illinois, i agree though :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Rick

> i live two hours east of sault saint marie or 1 hour west of sudbury.


North Central Ontario. Post 57, this thread.

----------


## wareagle69

well allot of you are from illinois so i would suggest a central meeting spot then carpool or convoy on up
sudbury is the closest airport don't know if direct flight available i would have to google but toronto airport is about 5hours and i think ottawa is close to that also. i am about 2 hours from sault saint marie don't know if that helps

----------


## Beo

My brudder-in-law works for Homeland Security in Toronto, I could get him to set up an SUV to drive us out or hook up a flight closer to WEs place. No, he's cool, wouldn't screw with anyone and probably be able to get us in and out real quick like, he'll be here at my this weekend (my mother-in-laws retirement party Shhhh don't tell her its a secret) let me know. How does 19th thru 22 sound WE and you others.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

> You should be fine with your passport and green card*.  Although if you're under 18, it probably wouldn't hurt to have a note from your folks saying they're cool with it.
> 
> * Unless you're in the process of renewing your Green Card or changing your residency status.  The INS usually want you to advise them prior to leaving the country in that case.


Alright
and no, I renewed it 2 years ago so I still have 8 years to go w/ it. I'm not 100% sure if I will be able to go because we are planning on visiting relatives in Finland sometime then, but I will try.

Anyone else live in the CT/MA/NJ/NY area?

----------


## Beo

I live in Ohio, cincinnati so we could meet up anywhere and carpool to an airport. Let me know, If Sept. don't work then someone pick a date I'm open. I picked Sept. so everyone would have ample time to prep.

----------


## Rick

Remember we have equipment (tarps, gear, etc) that have to ride along. WarEagle isn't putting us up in his house. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I live near Hartford, Connecticut so that might be a bit of a distance for me.

----------


## Kemperor

> You ain't killing anyone with just the tip of your finger, be serious, all the mystical asian death touch techniques aren't what you think. You might be able to kill someone with your finger if you drove it into their neck (throat) maybe. But just striking someone with your finger ain't gonna kill them. Sorry Grasshopper.


I wasn't saying by striking with the finger. I was basically saying the throat stab, like you've already pointed out. There is no Asian death touch, instead it's more of an Asian "Temporary paralysis" touch. 

I like what I'm seeing so far with the gathering. I'm sure there is MUCH I can learn from you all.

----------


## Kemperor

Do all of the Americans on here have Passports? Remember that we need Passports to get into Canada or Mexico now. It would be best to get a passport soon as you'll receive it much sooner than if you wait for spring or summer.

----------


## canid

mine's already in the mail, so i should have it next year some-time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kemperor

HAHAHAHA! Isn't that as true as it gets?

----------


## Smok

Had a passport for years but can we bring our knifes ? No guns right and I will be flying so what is the best airport in to  and would one of you pick me up or do I need to rent a car ? What is the Date this is going to be on ?? We have jump around on that some..

----------


## Assassin Pilot

You can easily store knives in your non-carry-on baggage. At least I have and they haven't done anything about it. That or they just looked at me, noticed I was a blond white kid, and let me go by w/o even bothering to check.

I am thinking about driving over there, because airplanes can get pretty expensive.

Yeah, date is an important thing right now. Can WE just set a date that he knows works for him?

----------


## wareagle69

sept 11 12 13 14 with the focus being on the weekend most arriving friday and some stragglers bugging out on monday

----------


## Smok

anything works for me . So Sept 11 to the 14 is good

----------


## Kemperor

Sounds excellent. What are the rules of the land WE? As in, what are we allowed to do/bring as far as you're concerned being that it's your property? Now that location and date are set, what does everyone suppose the plan should be regarding agenda?

----------


## AdventureDoc

I am so very , very proud to have finished this thread!  WOW!  As I was reading, page one, the end was page 5.  It grew, while I was reading...to page 7!  Dude...that is some fast posting!  This is why I love this forum!!!

Also, guns or people do not kill people...blood loss and shock kill people.  Sorry, I have been sitting on that "gem" since page 2, hah!!

I am a Chicago resident, and actually have some time in the area of Sept 11-15.  Amazing for me!  I am interested in carpooling or ride sharing, the 88 chevy blazer (new engine with only 33K) just won't cut this, I don't think.

This sounds awesome!  Even if I can;t make it, I want to see a ton of pics and tips posted!

----------


## CTracker

*WarEagle*,

Give me some GPS Coordinates. I'll need to leave tomorrow (Feb 3). It'll take me almost a day just to get as far north as Atlanta.   :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

just keep heading north till ya see a bunch of idiots running around in the woods then once you get through west virginia keep heading north till ya hit the cambrain sheild you'll see my smoke signal

----------


## Assassin Pilot

*looks up at the huge mushroom cloud in the distance*

Ahhh, that's a pretty big smoke signal


Anyways, knowing the city this is in / near would be pretty nice as well

----------


## Rick

He's posted it twice. Post 57 and Post 124.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

damn. We should edit the first post so people like me don't forget and make more pointless posts then.

----------


## Kemperor

bumpity bump

----------


## Assassin Pilot

stop bumping!

we are men, we don't bump, we punch.....  :EEK!: 

*watches as threads become beaten senseless left and right*

----------


## Rick

Well. I don't bump or punch. I've reached the age I let all the kids bump and punch and just shoot any threats that are left over, finish their beer and leave with their ladies. Life is really pretty simple.

----------


## Kemperor

Yeah, it is simple sometimes. Until you're walking back to your house from Speedway when someone older than you that's a Hell's Angel walks out of a bar and accuses you of being a cop and kicks you in the back while your ignoring him and walking away. It would've been so much easier to show him how a real kick is executed than to continue walking away as I did. Oh well. Punks be punks, and I only have two cheeks to turn.


Anyway, what's going on with this shindig here? Did we all just forget about it?

----------


## nell67

No,it definately is NOT forgotten,I cant wait to meet some of ya'll :Big Grin:

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Na, we all generally know when / where it is happening so we don't need to discuss it more.

Well, I actually do have something to ask: WE, do you have a river / lake nearby where we will be camping?

----------


## Tony uk

> stop bumping!
> 
> we are men, we don't bump, we punch..... 
> 
> *watches as threads become beaten senseless left and right*


I use amazeing Rambo moves and take on entire legions of hippys at the one time

----------


## Kemperor

Well, a criteria is still missing for the most part. Or are we just camping?

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I think just camping, sharing skills, showing off and all.

----------


## Kemperor

Showing off? That could potentially be dangerous even if you know what you're doing. If you're me at least.  :Smile: 

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Well when everyone has a gun of some sort "I bet I can shoot that branch on that tree with my eyes closed" *shoot* and then "oh yeah, I bet I could shoot right through WE's new truck's opened windows" followed by "wait.... those windows aren't...." *shoot* "woops"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kemperor

Or, in my case, "Watch me jump through the air and chop that tree limb off with my machete and not almost cut my leg off." I did both, chopped off the tree limb and put a six inch long gash down my shin and another up the thigh. Very lucky that I was already pulling back when it contacted my leg. It wasn't a deep cut in the least. I was very fortunate to not have to pay more than that for my stupidity. By stupidity I mean idiotic stupidity. That'll teach you how to properly use a machete really quick. I still feel like an @$$

----------


## Beo

As well you should.

----------


## Rick

Some time I'll share the story of the day I fought a chain saw....Actually managed to stop the engine by jamming body parts into the chain. True story. And you guys thought I was just a twinkie eatin' 'net surfer. Hmmmpf.

----------


## nell67

> Some time I'll share the story of the day I fought a chain saw....Actually managed to stop the engine by jamming body parts into the chain. True story. And you guys thought I was just a twinkie eatin' 'net surfer. Hmmmpf.


Must have been pre -chain brake, and who's body parts Rick???

----------


## Rick

Yeah, it was. No brake. Mine.

----------


## nell67

> Yeah, it was. No brake. Mine.


YIKES,that had to hurt :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

Actually, no. Burned a little but not much pain. 

I have worked with chain saws forever. Worked tree crew for a bit back when my company actually did that and we carried chain saws on the line trucks. Been through the safety courses and all that jazz. 

So I have this little maple tree in the front yard I decided to get rid of and replace it with a dogwood. My wife is yacking about no reason to cut the tree down. yadda yadda. Yes, dear. I go get the saw. Bzzzzz. Chainsaw comes out and down comes the tree. I trim up the brush and I'm down to the very last cut. Last cut! Just a touch to remove a tiny limb and that thing kicked back and the chain smacked me in the face, ran down by neck into my chest where the engine died. My shirt actually killed the engine. Kicked like a mule. I have never been hit in the face that hard. 

It takes a couple of seconds for the lights to stop flickering and me to figure out what had just happened. The saw is jammed to my chest (muffler side out, thank goodness) and I grab my neck with my free hand to check on how much blood is spurting. Lots of blood. Lots and lots of blood but I didn't strike oil so I'm okay. Do a quicky triage and see I'm gonna live so off comes the shirt and the saw. Not a pretty picture at this point but could have been worse. 

I walk over to the front door, which is open. 

"Dear," says I. "Can you come here a minute?" 
"I'm busy," she says. 
Of course. She would be. 
"But I really do need you to come here." 
"I said I'm busy. You come inside."
"Well, I can't because of the blood."
That caught her attention. So she's walking down the hall to the door, sees the shape I'm in and starts chewin' me out about cutting down the tree. I just stand there and listen, still bleeding mind you, until she finishes. 

"Yes, dear. You're right. Now, if you're done chewin' me out can you drive me to the emergency room?" (I might add she's an RN so she knew I wasn't dieing.)

Several hours later and a lot of stitches later I was cleaning up the debris left from the tree and even attended my MBA class that night. 

The worst part (beyond the initial kick) was the shots to put my cheek back together. Filleted. Nice and clean, too. Great surgeon. Lady. While she sewed me up she chewed me out for not listening to my wife. Women 2, chain saw 1, Twinkie -3. 

All in all turned out okay. Needless to say, that saw disappeared and one with a brake is now in my garage.  

No man will ever hit me as hard as that saw did but I still stood. Kinda proud of that. Ar, ar, ar, as Tim the Toolman would say.

----------


## AdventureDoc

That is a horrible story!  I did enjoy reading it, though.   :Smile:   Thanks for sharing Rick...I always love a story when the person (victim) is injured and tries to play it cool, like they should.  Then, when they seek help, that person reacts in a way that is NOT expected.  Haha!  That was good.  Glad you are OK!

----------


## Rick

It wasn't all that bad, really. Could have been a whole lot worse and I'm sure others on here have gone through worse. Now, it's just a funny story to me. Once I figured out I hadn't done any major damage it was kinda funny as it unfolded. Especially when my wife started chewing me out.

----------


## nell67

Oh no Rick,I agree with AdventureDoc! You are lucky thats for sure,it could have been soooo much worse. :EEK!:

----------


## Proud American

Apon reading the story I agree It could have been much worse. Also Im in virtualy the same boat as Assasin, Under 18 and i doubt my parents will let me travel all the way to Canada to spend a week with people ive never met. To bad though sounds like fun! Ill follow the thread though just in case. I want pictures and stories from this trip that a million to one im not goin on.<sigh!>

----------


## Rick

Invite them along. Here's a chance for dad and son to do something adventurous (sorry dad).

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Great and interesting story. I don't mess w/ chainsaws often, I enjoy using an ax (mor exercise)

I suppose my worst one would be when I was seeing how fast I could drive a motorcycle on a dirt road in Finland (this was before I was of legal age). When I fell, I was in the middle of nowhere so I had to drive to my grandpa's house (closest house I knew), before I was driven to the emergency room. That was pretty damn hard. I had to pick up the motorcycle and ride with blood dripping all over (the bike rolled after I fell and didn't hit anything, so it was drivable). My grandpa was out fishing his girlfriend drove me to the hospital. But I was cleaned up pretty well, and they just assumed I was of legal age at the hospital so I didn't get in any trouble (In Finland the government pays for it if you are under 18, so they don't have you sign any papers or anything besides stating you are under 18).

----------


## Kemperor

I'm not too fond of using chainsaws either. I'd rather use a regular handsaw, if the tree's small enough, or one of those two people saws for bigger trees. Granted it takes longer, but it's generally safer. 

After I cut my leg with my machete, I knew it wasn't serious, and my buddy  is an EMT and also in the Army, going to Iraq soon, and came and made sure everything was alright. I had already cleaned it up with my first aid kit and gauzed it and everything. I could've used a couple stitches in a couple of places. My girlfriend at the time scolded the **** out of me and everything. I laughed about it the entire time and it was pretty funny. If you can't laugh at your own stupidity or, in Rick's case, accidental misfortunes, you have no room to laugh at anyone else's.

----------


## Kemperor

Whoa, they automatically edit the posts. I didn't even realize that I used that word until I saw the asterisks! Oops! Sorry kids.

----------


## marberry

all right , i now have a car and a license so as long as its in Canada (and not too far) i can go ^_^ so whats the situation concerning the meeting ? approximate date and location yet or is it still in the why dont we stage?

----------


## chopp29

So is this a wolfpack only gathering? If so how do u become a memeber of the wolfpack? Remeber Im a newbie to this forum.....

----------


## nell67

chopp,you became a member of the wolfpack when you joined the forum.

----------


## nell67

> all right , i now have a car and a license so as long as its in Canada (and not too far) i can go ^_^ so whats the situation concerning the meeting ? approximate date and location yet or is it still in the why dont we stage?


marcraft,it's at wareagles place in Ontario,Sept.11,12,13,and 14

----------


## Sam

So Rick, by blood you mean cream filling.  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Sam! :EEK!:  I was injured! Hurt! And yet you still poke fun at my near death experience? You're my kind of guy.

----------


## marberry

where _is_ wareagles place? , i thought he lives completely off the grid/

----------


## Catfish

> chopp,you became a member of the wolfpack when you joined the forum.


When do you plan to tell him about the uh...initiation ceremony?

----------


## canid

it's a Saguaro sitting contest. the rest of us get to shoot at you with blogun darts tipped with mescal bean toxin. we time how long you can stay up there before the dizzyness and dehydration get to you.

----------


## wareagle69

ok folks march first so it's seven and a half months not allot of time you guys need to start your passports, i have one confirmed survival expert for the gathering, i am working on les stroud, i will also need a couple of you to volunteer for some duties such as scheduling, this event will be free range do as you want but we will have some clinics and competitions, by may i will need people to start confirming there attendance to this historic and most likely notorious event.

                   always be prepared

----------


## nell67

notorious,eh WarEagle?? This is sounding better and better!

----------


## marberry

i dont care if i have to walk there , if strouds there im there. not that i wont be there if he isnt lol. what general area of ontario are you in , if its kenora i could walk there, if its near quabec itl be a lil harder. id be willing to help out with planning or anything els if im warned ahead of time.

----------


## Rick

> i live two hours east of sault saint marie or 1 hour west of sudbury.


It's on post 57 and again on 124

----------


## marberry

> I wasn't saying by striking with the finger. I was basically saying the throat stab, like you've already pointed out. There is no Asian death touch, instead it's more of an Asian "Temporary paralysis" touch. 
> 
> I like what I'm seeing so far with the gathering. I'm sure there is MUCH I can learn from you all.


I know one . its a thumb jab with all your force in between the muscles under your floting ribs, it ruptures your kidney... thats instant death in my book, couorse youd have to have a rly strong thumb.



I take it you live somewhere there? ill be hitchhiking from sault ste. marie so i need specifics lol.

----------


## Rick

I just use the Vulcan mind meld.

----------


## canid

if your thumb is strong enough to rupture a kidney i commend you, and your adamantium appendages.

----------


## Rick

You do have a way with words, Canid. :Big Grin:

----------


## Assassin Pilot

we should all first meet at some easily recognizable spot beforehand that is near WE's place. like the intersection of the 2 nearest roads or a donut shop / whatever. somewhere that can be found on mapquest. that way no one will get lost as long as they follow the directions.....

----------


## marberry

lol candid you got me interested so i pulled out my old cope of 'Black Medacine, The Dark Art of Death' by Dr. N Mashiro. 

in the head there are 3 fatal striking points with a strong enough thumb jab. 
the Glabbela , 1/2 an inch above the bridge of the nose is a small bone directly connected to the brain, any strong force here will be transfered directly into the frontal lobes of the brain. 
eyeball , if the eye is gouged out the only thing guarding the brain is a paper thin layer of bone. this can be penetrated with a pencil , knife , or even stiffened fingers.
Occipital bone (cerebellum) located in the center of the back of the head where muscles attack to the bone, a blow here results in direct concussion to the brain

the neck is much more venerable

heres my fav one... vertebral artery , an extremely rare but ALWAYS fatal injury , a blow to the side of the neck may break the fragile bone rings surrounding the artery. the result is instant loss of consciousness followed by certain death in less then 5 seconds

there are plenty of ways too kill someone with a finger ...

----------


## beerrunner13

> lol candid you got me interested so i pulled out my old cope of 'Black Medacine, The Dark Art of Death' by Dr. N Mashiro. 
> 
> in the head there are 3 fatal striking points with a strong enough thumb jab. 
> the Glabbela , 1/2 an inch above the bridge of the nose is a small bone directly connected to the brain, any strong force here will be transfered directly into the frontal lobes of the brain. 
> eyeball , if the eye is gouged out the only thing guarding the brain is a paper thin layer of bone. this can be penetrated with a pencil , knife , or even stiffened fingers.
> Occipital bone (cerebellum) located in the center of the back of the head where muscles attack to the bone, a blow here results in direct concussion to the brain
> 
> the neck is much more venerable
> 
> ...


By the time you are old enough to shave you will be a regular Rambo

----------


## Rick

Marcraft - That was about the funniest thing I've read in a while. Thanks! 

First of all, an injury to the Frontal Lobe is seldom fatal. It's an area of the brain that controls personality not life functions. Ever heard of a frontal lobotomy? By the way, bones don't connect directly to the brain. Boneheads aren't real. 

Why would you go to all the trouble of gouging out an eye then go rummaging through your junk drawer..."hold on buddy".....to find a pencil to jab him to death? Wouldn't you just stab him with the pencil first? 

You can jab my occipital all day long with your thumb and I dare say the best you're going to get is a very sore thumb and tick me off. You had better be highly trained in the art of "One Thumb Chi" if you are going to whack me into concussion land. 

I will give some lee way on the cervical whack. But damage to a cervical vertebrae does not mean damage to the artery and instant death. Vertebrae are pretty tough things surrounded by equally tough muscle. Not fragile as your book suggests. 

But thanks for an entertaining post. That was fun.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I say a nice punch to the face could be enough to kill a man, if your willing to break a few knuckles on the way

----------


## crashdive123

Why so much violence from some of our younger members?

----------


## marberry

well i have 2 admit your right rick,  but the whole point of the strikes is to go around the muscle and do direct damage to the target. and beerrunner13 iv been shaving since i was 12 and rambo uses weapons to kill people... seriousily watch the movies lol there actually prety good.

----------


## wareagle69

ok pups i was a student of tong lu who is a decendant of dr hei long i have mastered pressure point fighting and also have a professional cage fighting record of 6-1. pressure points and the strikes you are refering to help in a ju jitsu situation but get a grip on reality children, now quit hijacking this thread.

----------


## marberry

lol yea sry we rly got off topic there , where did you cage fight? i didnt know it was legal in canada.

----------


## wareagle69

it's legal in most provinces but i fought in arizona the rage in the cage

----------


## Assassin Pilot

> Why so much violence from some of our younger members?


Because when I lived in Pennsylvania, we had on average a fight each week (usually over drugs or a girl) where someone was taken to the hospital and the other to the police station. Keep in mind that this was middle-school (age 12-14)

I've lived in some pretty violent places. And I can say with plenty of evidence that it can at least leave the guy unconscience.

[/offtopic]

What kind of events will there be when we get to WE's?

----------


## palerider

palerider sends an rsvp for the event shall i bring the rest?


        do or do not there is no try.

----------


## crashdive123

> Because when I lived in Pennsylvania, we had on average a fight each week


Gotta watch out for the Amish, they can be a violent bunch.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Gotta watch out for the Amish, they can be a violent bunch.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  thats is priceless!!!

----------


## wareagle69

hey it's true though when i was in my teens i lived in ohio for a bit near a town called kidron they used to have these auctions every saturday and the amish and mennonites wouls come to them well i fought a couple of them youngins they are tough seems like there hands are as big as dinner plates and pure strenght in them buggers go thing us "english" can fight from watching all that bruce lee stuff on tv ah good times though good times

               always be prepared.
 oh yeah on topic whose coming? por favor

----------


## nell67

Bumping this up for the newbies.


And, to answer your question WE, I plan to be there.

----------


## DOGMAN

I'd love to come to this. Heck, i'd be willing to host it here in Montana. keep me updated

----------


## nell67

Just keep watching this thread for more info!

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I'd like to attend but I just started a new job and don't think I can get the time off.. especially if it is across the country from me... would necessarily have to be in the PNW and attended on one or two of my days off. :Frown:

----------


## MCBushbaby

I'm starting my new Detroit 9-5 in June and it doesn't look like I'll have time to get up there in September.  But dammit all, if you get Stroud/Kochanski/Beauchamp I may just call in sick  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

That sounds like a plan!!!!!cough,cough :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

But it's so close to Detroit!!!!!

----------


## DOGMAN

> im going to assume this is for everyone?
> or what...
> and if so
> 
> 
> somewhere with snow! I get snow every once every ten years


Come up here....I got 5 inches of fresh snow today. April 25th!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Come up here....I got 5 inches of fresh snow today. April 25th!


Same here MM, weeks worth of on/off snow. Crazy.

----------


## nell67

Bumping for the newbies.Can we make this a temporary sticky?

----------


## texasboy

Depending on where it is I would be in.

----------


## crashdive123

Go back to the begining of this thread.  Should contain all the info you need.

----------


## nell67

It's at WarEagles place in Ontario,in September.

----------


## texasboy

Okay nevermind.  Maybe but not shure.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I'm pretty sure I have school, so I prob won't be able to come. Tis sad, I was hoping I could make it.

----------


## klkak

I dont like going outside, so maybe those of us here in Alaska can have a little get together. AKS is going to be here in June. So Hopeak and Chuck what do you think?

----------


## grundle

I just got married, and my wife wants to keep me close a little longer :P

----------


## nell67

Bring her with???

----------


## grundle

Good idea, but I am not sure how she feels about the whole survival gig.  I imported her from Peru (I say that in jest), which by the way has some great survival spots, and she is a "big city" girl  :Frown:

----------


## nell67

Bumping for new members.

----------


## wareagle69

looked over and saw wolfpack gathering said hmm then say who bumped it and said of course, you want to get here and see the traxistan constitution get formed in person eh?
i know allot of others have tried to claim roles in the government but if you and trax are king and queen that makes me prime minister.

----------


## nell67

> looked over and saw wolfpack gathering said hmm then say who bumped it and said of course, you want to get here and see the traxistan constitution get formed in person eh?
> i know allot of others have tried to claim roles in the government but if you and trax are king and queen that makes me prime minister.


You are more than welcome to be prime minister WE!,LMAO!!

Bumping for the newbies!

----------


## Beo

When we doing this? Ahh yes in September.

----------


## 91g-dub

As much as I love to join in on this it's not going to happen for me.
New Jersey to Ontario = 3150 miles
Jeep gets 10/mpg
ga$ $4.00-$5.00/gal

----------


## nell67

Bumping thread, who all is planning on attending?

----------


## wareagle69

need ya'll to start rsvpeeing gotta get ready if its more than two, if it's just those two all i need is clean sheets in the trailer and ear plugs

----------


## nell67

> need Ya'll To Start Rsvpeeing Gotta Get Ready If Its More Than Two, If It's Just Those Two All I Need Is Clean Sheets In The Trailer And Ear Plugs


 Funny We!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d

----------


## trax

> need ya'll to start rsvpeeing gotta get ready if its more than two, if it's just those two all i need is clean sheets in the trailer and ear plugs


Well there's probably some forum members who could bring plenty of clean sheets, white ones too....

----------


## wareagle69

keeping this highlighted folks need some response of who is attending

----------


## wareagle69

hello is thing on?

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Count me out... Ontario is way too far for me at this time. Maybe the next one.

----------


## wareagle69

ya could always host one yourself there ridge wolf

----------


## wareagle69

so i guess it'll just be me trax and she trax up here in the great white north?

----------


## trax

About 44 hours of driving time, Remy....give or take.

----------


## Rick

I don't think any of us foresaw the price of fuel being this high. That's awfully prohibitive for a lot of folks. Myself included. 

As a side note, I saw on FOX (you can believe them, right?) that the price of gas would plummet after the Olympics.

----------


## trax

yeah, one day I watched Fox for awhile and then CNN, since then I've quit watching TV.

----------


## DOGMAN

What about switching venues? I'd love to host it in Montana. My property can be basecamp, and then there is over a million acres of Wilderness that start from my backdoor. Any takers...same dates. Montana is reachable by car for people from all over the western and mid-western USA and lots of Canada fairly easily.....Lets do it!

----------


## wareagle69

how about next year if its just me and palerider here then so be it, twopinesacres only lives about 20 minutes up the road also but if you want the second annual wolfpack gathering that will give me time to get my passport to make it there, 

sound like a deal?

----------


## Gray Wolf

Way to far for me to drive with these gas prices, for such a short time. Originally I had asked about Kentucky or Tennessee. Maybe one of those states for next year.

----------


## skunkkiller

summer is not hunting season so you are not suppose to be killing any game it is time to forge . when camping i take my powder pistol and rifle never capped unless needed.but the ronduoz sounds good .

----------


## wareagle69

> summer is not hunting season so you are not suppose to be killing any game it is time to forge . when camping i take my powder pistol and rifle never capped unless needed.but the ronduoz sounds good .


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????

----------


## skunkkiller

wareagle i didn't see it was to be held in canda no pistol aloud sorry i wouldn't be able to make it . some time in wisconsin would be good.

----------


## wareagle69

thats ok just was wondering about the hunting thing, for me its about primitive skills anyhow unless it was blakc powder i would not personally endorse it but thats just me, some before had wanted to turn it into a shooting competition not my cup of tea, had my fill of shooting things in the military, i see the gathering as a place to share ideas and learn others trade secerts and practice with others more knowledgeable about certain things, but like i said if its just me and palerider here then hopefully trhis will grow from humble beginings.

----------


## crashdive123

If it happens every year, it will grow.  In no time at all it will become known as the Woodstock of survival gatherings.

----------


## wareagle69

dude if its the wookstock of gathering will any one remember being there?

----------


## nell67

I will!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Nope.  But they'll write about it.

----------


## wareagle69

> I will!!!!!!!!!


for nefarious reasons no doubt

----------


## nell67

> for nefarious reasons no doubt


 Yep,teehee,and no crash,I am not going to be writing about it!

----------


## crashdive123

Whew!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

thats good cuz as liberal as canadian laws are i'm not sure if they would permit it anyways

----------


## wareagle69

well so far the gathering is going great me and palerider are haveing a blast i gotta tell ya that palerider is a fantatsic survivalist the skills he has are top notch glad to have him in my camp couldn't ask for a better person to be around, dude is hilarious, anyhow palerider is gonna show me how to not get split up talk at ya later.

----------


## nell67

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Just to let everyone know that I'm in on a gathering if one could be located within 12-16 hour drive of me.  (northeast Ohio)

----------


## wareagle69

well sir from cleveland i am about 10 to 12 hours.

----------


## crashdive123

I hear that Palerider is a pansy. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

And in the red trunks, weighing in at primo fighting weight, the Pale Rider!!!!!!!!!!!! (crowd begins to chant (Pale Rider! Pale Rider!)). 

In the blue trunks, hobbled by years of chemical exposure and nuclear submarine leaks, Glowin' Like There's No Tomorrow......Crrrrrrrrrrrash!!!!!! (collective crowd gasp!)

----------


## wareagle69

hahahhahhahahhahhahahhahahhahahahhahahhahhahahahah  ahahahhahahhahhahahhahah

i was wunderin were you was

----------


## palerider

ahem(clears throat) best diniro voice "you talkin to me"

----------


## crashdive123

Nope......just about you. :Wink:

----------


## palerider

dang son what ya got against the pale one

----------


## crashdive123

I would tell you, but due to the classified nature of the business that I am in, it would be inappropriate to say too much.  Have probably said too much already.  Ask WE, he will let you know.

----------


## nell67

palerider! Long time no see,glad WE has finally let you out to play again!

----------


## chiye tanka

Ok, what do we need to do to get this thing to happen? I know gas is high and this time of year it's getting cold, so next year might be the way to go. I know I'm new here, but everyone has really made me feel welcome and I'd love to meet everyone. So come on, lets figure this out.

----------


## chiye tanka

:EEK!:  Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3, 4. Is this thing on? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Come on folks, lets get this thing in gear. GW, Crash, Nell, erun, somebody? :Confused:

----------


## crashdive123

I think the idea that PGV had was a good one.  Kind of regional gatherings.  Travel is difficult for some due to jobs/family obligations/$$$.  I'd suggest that if you're interested, pick a place post the info and see what happens.....kind of like "if you build it they will come".  Just remember the comment that Hope made in another thread for the guy looking for a partner for an Alaska trip.  Many may show an interest, but when it comes down to it, few may participate.  Read back through this thread and count the number of people that said "count me in", then for reasons of their own, did not go.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I think crash is right about PGV's idea. If it's done regionally, and done on a long weekend, and it's only (max) a 3-4 hour drive, you may get more people to participate.

----------


## chiye tanka

Ok GW and Crash, when do you guys want to do one for here in FL.
Maybe if we do one here, and it works well, then we can try a southeast one. :Big Grin:

----------

